
Judge puts hammer down on Hurt Locker P2P subpoenas - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/judge-puts-hammer-down-on-hurt-locker-p2p-subpoenas.ars
======
Xurinos
> US Copyright Group lawyers never replied to the court, and now they'll never
> know the identities of several dozen accused file-sharers with Midcontinent
> IP addresses.

Never? Couldn't they just resubmit the correct way? This just delayed the
process, right?

------
keltex
Wow I just looked at US Copyright Group's website:

www.copyrightsettlement.info

"All Major Credit Cards Accepted". I think that says it all right there.

